# Official Pier & Surf Kayak Meet and Greet 9/18/10



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright everyone, the day is coming near for the Pier and Surf kayakers meet and greet. This event will be held Saturday September 18th from 8AM until approximately 330PM. The event will be held at Portsmouth City Park in the city of Portsmouth at 140 City Park Ave. The morning will be a time for everyone to get there, drop their kayaks in, and do some fishing. Probably around 1 to 2 PM will be the cookout. Hamburgers and hot dogs will be served, but feel free to bring anything that you would want. Following the cookout there will be a short raffle for all of the attendees with some great prizes from www.yakattck.us and www.marlinwear.com. 

This event will be free and open to any Pier and Surf member and friends. If you will be in attendance please post here and let me know. I just need to get an idea of how much food and all I need to buy.


Thanks everyone, see you there.
Chris


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm in , just let me know what you need me to bring.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds like fun, count me in. If you need a spare yak for someone let me know all are rigged and ready for fishing. 

Thanks for the invite, Tim


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Im in and at least one of my boys


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

chris I will be there, if anyone wants to ride one of my yaks let me know, ill have the big game, prowler 15 and tarpon 100 in tow! also let me know what to bring, and i live about 2 minutes from city park, look forward to meeting everyone and do a little:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I will be there also, looking forward to it.


Darren


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like I'm in also change of plans on the wedding 

Chris call me if you need any help.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> I will be there also, looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> Darren


Darren it's about time we met up LOL.


jerry


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

If I don't have to work I will be there. 


Dan:fishing:


----------



## wildbill (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm in as well, if you need something let me know.

Bill


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Anybody who is coming and wants to bring something, please PM me and I can try to coordinate what people can bring.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn I NEED a yak haha


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Damn I NEED a yak haha


Jason I'm sure somebody will hook you up 
If not you can take mine and I'll drive the boat


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Nah its all good. Things just keep coming up and everytime I get some $$$ together and start looking, here comes another bill


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

*with regret*

I won't be able to make this one. It's my son's 11th Bday. Got a party planned. Sounds like its gonna be one helluva shingding. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm planning to be there.


----------



## Damian (Aug 28, 2010)

*Silly question.*

What state is this in.

I'm traveling from Ohio to Murrels Inlet SC on that saturday, I might make a detour and stop by since I don't really have to be there until sunday.


Damian


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

This will be in Virginia in the city of Portsmouth.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

Put me down for one, but I do have a big appetite!!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

wish i could make it down but having a belated bday party for my wifes 50th. postponed from june 1st wanted to wait until she was healed up and could enjoy her party. have fun and post pics:fishing:


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright guys, one more week to wait. I was looking through the paperworks for the shelter I have reserved and noticed that they have a basically zero tolerance alchohol rule. I personally don't drink, but just as a note to everyone else, please keep it at home.

Again, if anyone wants to bring something (food, drinks, condiments, etc) PM me.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll be there to! Been waiting to find out exactly where it will be. See ya'll then!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> I'll be there to! Been waiting to find out exactly where it will be. See ya'll then!


See you there Jason!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

c.story said:


> Alright everyone, the day is coming near for the Pier and Surf kayakers meet and greet. *This event will be held Saturday September 18th from 8AM until approximately 330PM. The event will be held at Portsmouth City Park in the city of Portsmouth at 140 City Park Ave*. The morning will be a time for everyone to get there, drop their kayaks in, and do some fishing. Probably around 1 to 2 PM will be the cookout. Hamburgers and hot dogs will be served, but feel free to bring anything that you would want. Following the cookout there will be a short raffle for all of the attendees with some great prizes from www.yakattck.us and www.marlinwear.com.
> 
> This event will be free and open to any Pier and Surf member and friends. If you will be in attendance please post here and let me know. I just need to get an idea of how much food and all I need to buy.
> 
> ...





wannabeangler said:


> I'll be there to! Been waiting to find out exactly where it will be. See ya'll then!


read more :beer: less Jason LOL


----------



## hatterasbeaches (Jun 6, 2010)

:fishing: I will be there. Sounds like fun.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

:beer: Have to stay hydrated!  Thanks for the refreshing ....hydrating beverage last night...:beer: Oh yeah.....and that little bit of your beef jerky! See ya there Chris. You should have met up with us last night. We had a good time out and Ft. Monroe/ HRBT.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Directions*

Directions

From the Peninsula you can take I-664 through the Monitor-Merrimac Tunnel and exit on Portsmouth Boulevard. Follow Portsmouth Blvd. and turn left onto City Park Ave. This will take you straight into the park.

From Norfolk or Virginia Beach, you can come in either the Midtown Tunnel (exiting to High Street and then turning onto Airline/Portsmouth Blvd.) or Downtown Tunnel (I-264 and exiting onto Portsmouth Blvd.) Turn right onto City Park Ave. and drive into the park. The small boat launch is on the right past the tennis courts and playgrounds and before the main boat ramps.

Good Points

Plenty of grassy rigging and parking, park activities for kids, and a sheltered, shallow nearshore location. Bathrooms are nearby. Best wind direction is N-NE. The Western Branch is especially nice if you enjoy cruising or prefer a sheltered location on high wind days.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Just a little heads up, when you drive in you go straight through a graveyard and a golf course. Don't let this make you second guess, surprisingly enough, you're going the right way. We can call meet up at the "small boat launch" area right before the boat ramps. There is field parking right across the street from there.

On a complete side note...I have an absolute crap load of banana, cayenne, and jalapeno peppers that gwe grew in our garden this year. I need to unload a bunch. If anyone wants some, let me know and I'll bring a bunch. I just don't want to see them go to waste.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I'D LIKE SOME OF THOSE BANANA'S. MY GARDEN WENT SOUTH WITH THE DROUGHT.


DARREN


----------



## Neil (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds great, I will be there.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a sneaking suspicion work was going to get in the way this weekend. And it has. Not the way I expected it to but anyway not going to make it. I hope everyone has a good time!

I'm sure I'll meet most of you at the TKAA tourney on the 25th.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, Luther. I was really looking forward to meeting you. Thank you for everything though.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting there early, so I can go for a quite paddle. How early can I show up there?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not too sure. Jason. If you google Portsmouth City Park, they should have the information there. I imagine that it's a dawn to dusk type deal.


By the way, the forecast is looking ridiculously nice. Should be a beautiful day for fishing.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

c.story said:


> Sorry to hear it, Luther. I was really looking forward to meeting you. Thank you for everything though.


You're more than welcome Chris. Thanks for putting this together and I hope everyone has a good time. 

This is a great pre-fishing opportunity for the TKAA event also!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

So tomorrow is the big day. Let's all plan to meet at the small boat launch at 8 AM. This will be the pull off before you get to the actual boat ramps. I believe it's actually labeled the "sailboat launch" but just look for me and my bald headed buddy and that will be the place. If anyone has any questions or needs any help, give me a call at 757-268-9684.


Chris


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Last minute reprieve! I will be able to make it in the morning until around noon.Looking forward to meeting all and make a few casts.:fishing:.
Werner


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Last minute reprieve! I will be able to make it in the morning until around noon.Looking forward to meeting all and make a few casts.:fishing:.
> Werner



I didn't make it! Guess it was just not meant to be even though I got up early and walked out the door at 6:15 am.Not as early as RAYTOG and WILDBILL though.
As I walked to my truck I realized I didn't have my wallet.
Ok back inside thinking it's on the end table, coffee table,by the computer etc.
Non of those places? not good!
Ok yesterday I cut grass must have fell out my pocked while riding mower walked all 2ac. of yard.Checked driveway which I leveled gravel on with tractor blade. Nope7:30 by now.
Hey time to regroup ,take two and sit down and have another cup of coffee.
Sit'n there thinking yesterday wife had to toddlers to baby sit,Oh man maybe they ate it! Checks all under couches ,chairs etc.nuthing!
OK where did I have it last? I went to get parts for mower yesterday did I leave it there? Oh man guess somebody found it .Wonder how much they put on my credit card by now .Some body probable charged 2 Hobie Revolutions a Tarpon 14 and an O K Trident 13 on it .
OK stop panickin! Check the whole house again wife is up by now saying "How many times have I told you to put your stuff in the same place every time instead of just laying it down wherever you are". nag,nag,nag bite my tongue and." 
OK back to the bedroom one more time walk in the door something tells me look up .Ah ha there was something sticking over the edge of the tall dresser. There it was over 3 hours later but it was there and nobody got all those kayaks.Whuee what a relief.
Well it's almost 9 AM by now and I have to be back at one and it would take me 1-1/2 hour to get there. Just in time to get there and turn around and be back by one when I have to get ready and leave to go to a wedding.

I went to a local lake and fished and got home at 1:30 caught one bass .
Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Meet and Greet Pics*


----------



## wildbill (Sep 4, 2010)

good time had by all, especially the fish because we did not find that many of them, thank Chris for putting it all together.

Bill


----------



## hatterasbeaches (Jun 6, 2010)

I second what wildbill said. The burgers and dogs were delicious (apparently those pesky flies thought so too - LOL). It was pretty cool meeting some folks who hang out here and getting to chat with some I already know. Thanks for the pics Jerry.

Chris, you did a great job putting the M&G together and thanks again Luther for the VISI pole!

--Jim


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

It was great to finally meet you guy's,and thanks again to chris for putting it together. The fishing could have been a little better, but there were a few trout caught.


Darren


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Goods pics Oshinrin and thank you Chris for your most excellent effort and food,good job bro.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I was more than happy to do it for you guys. Thanks for posting pics Jerry. 


Maybe next time we'll get a better crowd. See you all at the ships though for sure.


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

I had plans on making it but had to work.

I will be attending the tourney next week for sure.



Dan


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you all for organizing the event. I had a great time despite the skunk! It was nice to meet you. I hope to do it again soon.
Ben


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

What's that "old saying"...."...early bird catches the worm...." ? Well my ass slept late and caught more Zzzzz's than fish. Maybe another time. Thanks for the hat, also! Nice to have met all that came. Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I know there have to be more pics than this. Come on guys share with the brothers who couldnt be there.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry thats all I took unless someone else has any.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I have like 3 or 4. I'll post them sometime this evening if I get the time.


----------

